# Possibly Dead FBT



## Ituri (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey, I'm knew here and I'm a little distressed. I recently acquired a pair of FBT from a friend, who had them successfully for a long time. This evening I found one of them bloated with the tongue hanging out of one side. I can't be 100% certain that it's dead just by looking at it, I really thought I saw a muscle twitch, but it is completely unresponsive. There are two lighter colored spots behind its head that I don't recall being there earlier (although they could have been). I've been feeding them pinhead crickets and using bottled water in their dish. The substrate is the EcoEarth coco bark stuff. So far the other frog is acting completely normal. Any help and advice would be much appreciated.

Ituri


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome! I don't know anything about FBTs . Hope you get the help you need.


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Who knows what caused the death but normally a more aquatic type setup is best for these frogs with frequent water changes and a pump/filter system. I used to setup using about 2/3 water with a lot of live plants and a rock or rock and driftwood for them to climb on and gravel bottom. I never used soil. By the way I would remove the sick one and clean/disinfect your tank.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I know that I'm staying away from crickets b/c I heard they are carrying a virus as of late---a few folks I heard of lost some terribilis b/c of it. Not sure this is happening to you, but try to get an autopsy if you can.

Also, are you using vitamin supplement powder on the crickets? Without that, the frogs may not live very long. 

Also, what kind of bottled water are you using? Dasani is a no-no b/c of the magnesium sulfate, which slows down the muscles.


----------



## Ituri (Oct 13, 2010)

I hadn't heard that about the crickets.

I haven't been suplimenting the crickets but I have been gutloading, should I be suplimenting them too?

The bottled water I've been using is just the generic stuff from the grocery store.

So far so good on the other one, still acting totally healthy.

Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> I know that I'm staying away from crickets b/c I heard they are carrying a virus as of late


While crickets (and other feeders) CAN carry certain things that can be detrimental to the frogs, the "Cricket Virus" that shut down some cricket farms CANNOT be passed on to animals.

Those farms that are still around (like the one we use) were either lucky or took the proper quarantine procedures BEFORE the outbreak...or maybe a little of both.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Ituri said:


> I hadn't heard that about the crickets.
> 
> I haven't been suplimenting the crickets but I have been gutloading, should I be suplimenting them too?
> 
> ...


If the water you are using is just plain RO/distilled water, it may not be good for the frogs. I would switch to spring water if possible, or even better, water filtered through an advanced carbon filtration system. They need some minerals in the water---that might _possibly_ have caused the bloating issue.
I don't really know enough about it, but I would def. consult a vet about it.

What are you gutloading the crickets with?


----------

